# Chicken



## agent75 (Feb 25, 2017)

My first smoke, aside from some temperature and airflow issues, went quite well. 

Firstly, I got a wee helper to help me set everything up. 













IMG_6868.JPG



__ agent75
__ Feb 25, 2017






Next, I put a dry rub on the bird. 













IMG_6865.JPG



__ agent75
__ Feb 25, 2017






After basting everything but the legs with a BBQ sauce (which my girls wanted dry), it was ready to serve. 













IMG_6872.JPG



__ agent75
__ Feb 25, 2017






Very happy with the end result. The bird was definitely the word.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 25, 2017)

With that helper I can see why it went well.

Chicken looks great. :drool


----------



## wade (Feb 26, 2017)

Lovely looking bird 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I used to have a helper that looked like that - but then I blinked and now she is 30


----------



## sotv (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks a nice finished chicken. I have cooked a couple last year using the beer can method and they tasted great.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep good looking Bird!

Did you mange to keep the temperature steady?


----------



## steve johnson (Feb 26, 2017)

That's the hard bit out the way now the obsession begins, looks great, were you pleased with the results?


----------



## agent75 (Feb 27, 2017)

Absolutely. Best chicken I've had!


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 27, 2017)

Agent75 said:


> Absolutely. Best chicken I've had!



Glad it came out well and you enjoyed it. There will be no stopping you now!


----------

